# Subs full range?



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey I have two JL WO 12s in a box in the trunk facing the cabin. Usually I have the low pass filter on and the bass juice turned up and it bumps nice, but sometimes I don't want all that bass. Some songs sound better if I change the pass filter and run them full range. Is there anything wrong with running my subs full range? will it hurt them?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Will it hurt the subs?
no

Will it sound like ass?
yes

Subs are not meant to play full range, just like tweeters aren't meant to play 100hz tones and mids aren't meant to play 20khz. Trying to make them play frequencies that they simply can't will make it sound crappy, not to mention you'll have an absurd amount of directional frequencies coming from the rear of your car, dragging the sound stage behind you.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Will it hurt the subs?
> no
> 
> Will it sound like ass?
> ...


 Thank you Demon, I can always count on you answering my ?s in a rapid and slightly sarcastic manner. The sarcasm I deserve, and the help I appreciate.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, I love sarcasm


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

what amp are you running?


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

soundman said:


> what amp are you running?


 I am running a piece of crap Lightning Audio 400.4 with the rear channels bridged.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

think of it this way rockford fosgate makes lightning audio. dont complain too much hey it works doesnt it but let me know if you need i new amp i come across one every now and then


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

soundman said:


> think of it this way rockford fosgate makes lightning audio. dont complain too much hey it works doesnt it but let me know if you need i new amp i come across one every now and then


 Yeah, I need a JL 250/1 for my subs. Then I can just run the fronts and rear decks with the Lightning Audio. I know Lightning Audio makes some good stuff but I have the "Bolt" series and It's pretty junk.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

altimobile said:


> Yeah, I need a JL 250/1 for my subs. Then I can just run the fronts and rear decks with the Lightning Audio. I know Lightning Audio makes some good stuff but I have the "Bolt" series and It's pretty junk.


man i had one of the LA 500.2 amp that i could not kill. i tried!!! run the subs on low pass. lookout in honolulu come august ill be hittin the streets


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey some of the cheapest amp's i'vfe seen guy's use will last forever no matter how hard you work them, the bottom line is cheap brand name's are usually using the same internal's as the average selling amp's! Obviously though there are the high end amp's that the everyday Joe could never get that'll look, sound, and last the best but if it pound's that's all that matter's to some!


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

id have to agree with new94 on that one


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

The other issue with running subs on full range is the IM (intermodulation distortion). The outer ring of the sub will be trying to produce bass as a whole but the inner portion of the sub will be trying to produce treble as a different speaker. Won't likely tear the speaker apart but boy does it sound like poo.


----------

